# Exos, Frogs, and Geckos....NJ



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have the following available or local pickup or pickup at June Hamburg:

36x18x18 Exo.....$100
18x18x12 Exo.....$50
18x18x12 Exo.....$50

1.1 CB Tokay Gecko.....$100
0.1 CB Flying Gecko.....$25

Proven Group of 7 starry night reed frogs.....$175
Probable Pair of Australian Blue Dumpies.....$100

Please PM me if interested.


----------

